# Hey Galvbay, or others



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

So, the wife want to get a lathe that she can chuck a tree trunk on. Not sure why, but I am not about question her motives. :wink:
She seems to like the Powermatic lathes but the problem seems the ones she likes are all in 220V. Does anyone make a larger lathe like those in 120V?

I know this won't happen in the near future, but might as well start looking before she changes her mind.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

I am not sure if they make one that size in 120V. Just a word from one of my past mistakes.. If you buy a 220V you want a single phase machine. If it is a 3 phase machine you will have to buy a power coverter and they can be costly too. 

Hope this helps???


Robert A.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

I'm with Robert, I doubt you'll find a lather which will handle those size chunks in 120v. But, 220v is not a big deal to set up in the garage/workshop so I wouldn't let that limit your options.

We've all seen what that PM of GBs will handle............lol


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

That helps, our problem is the house, we rent, it is old (50's) and would have to get the landlord on board with having an electrician run 220v. Tell you how old the electrical is, 30amp max at the box with freaking fuses. Crazy eh? Oh-well, that is what $2100.00 a month in the San Francisco area will net you for rent. :spineyes:


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

$2100 a month????? You just need to move back to Texas. Wow, that is a lot of machine for 110 V I would also think. It takes a larger motor to handle that and with a 110v, I would think it would suck the amps down with 110v and start getting the wires hot. Expecially with a 30 amp box, you may have smaller sized wire to go with it. I am thinking hard about running another feed to my garage to feed another power source just to insure I have ample power with my wires with a second feed, meter, box and panel. I run all my tools, pool pump and a welding machine which I don't use often, but want to insure I got plenty of power. Good luck.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

That is crazy!! I am with Slip move back to Good Ole Texas!! I thought about pulling off the house when i built my shop then decided against it and went with its own 200 amp service.. I figured i may be running a few peices of equipment.. LOL

Robert A.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Surf, I sure don't know nuthin about electrical...but I WILL SWAP WIVES WITH YOU !!:spineyes:

How in the world did you get her to agree to a BIG lathe....???:tongue:

We're in a 40 yr old house and just had Mont's crew change out the 30 amp for 200.. Not cheap, but necessary with all the load I been putting on it...


----------



## seachaser1 (Mar 17, 2008)

To operate a 3hp motor on 120VAC, you will have to shut down the coffee pot, A/C, TV's, and probably most of the lights in the house
And to further complicate matters, depending on the species of tree she's planning on turning, a 5hp motor will probably shut down a few of the neighbors as well
But seriously, even by CA standards, a 30 amp circuit could probably be installed for around $200, and that would handle a 3hp lathe, no problem


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

SH...I'm afraid this Powermatic would suck those fuses right off the wall! 8*)
I'm not sure what to tell you other than it's going to involve an electrician and some 'more power'. This lathe is going on three years old and I'm still amazed how smooth and powerful it is. This last chunk of mesquite had to weigh 60-70lbs and was no where close to being round or balanced. The machine did not jump at all or bog down when I hit will a steep cut. If I was to do it over again....I'd still get the PM. *If *I had unlimited funding....I'd look at the Robust or Oneway biggies. Keep us posted on what you end up doing! gb


----------



## Texian01 (Feb 4, 2009)

Surf,
Got an electric clothes dryer? It is probably 220, 3 or 4 prong plug, good place to plug in the PM lathe. Largest 110/115 lathe I know about is the 1.5 hp Jet 1642. How about 220 outlets for window A/C units? If you need an "extension cord" for 220, suggest a minimum of #12 wire for short distance, and #10 would be better. How big is your wife's log?


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanks all,
Spoke to the Mrs, last night and showed her the posts, (Tortuga, got pics? :rotfl, so, looks like 220 it is, we actually had our landlord over yesterday and told him about an electrical problem so hopefully, they will install a new box with actual breakers at least that is what we are bucking for. Shannon is on board for 220V now after reading. 
The idea for a big lathe was not mine, I saw her cruising Cragslist looking at large lathes and she point blank said, she wants to have a large lathe to do bigger work. Hey, she is the boss right? How am i to argue. She did say last night that this would not be a rush buy and she wants a year or so to research and figure out what she wants to do. First....clean the garge.

Thanks all!
Tom


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Surf Hunter said:


> Thanks all,
> Spoke to the Mrs, last night and showed her the posts, (*Tortuga, got pics? :rotfl, *so, looks like 220 it is, we actually had our landlord over yesterday and told him about an electrical problem so hopefully, they will install a new box with actual breakers at least that is what we are bucking for. Shannon is on board for 220V now after reading.
> The idea for a big lathe was not mine, I saw her cruising Cragslist looking at large lathes and she point blank said, she wants to have a large lathe to do bigger work. Hey, she is the boss right? How am i to argue. She did say last night that this would not be a rush buy and she wants a year or so to research and figure out what she wants to do. *First....clean the garge.*
> 
> ...


Second query....Hey, Trodery...ya game for a 'Road Trip'?,,,,

First query...Here's a pix from about 60 years ago...and she pretty much looks the same right now....:rotfl: (she'll KILL me if she finds out I posted this..LOL)


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Nice pic Tortuga, don't worry, i won't tell anyone 
Road trip would be neat, if anyone can clean the mess that is our garage, it is Trod!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Surf, you gave me a fantastic idea. I can get my wife one of those Powermatic Lathes for Mothers day. She doesn't do any wood turning, or any wood working but hey, I can take care of that for her. Think I can get away with it???


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

slip knot said:


> Surf, you gave me a fantastic idea. I can get my wife one of those Powermatic Lathes for Mothers day. She doesn't do any wood turning, or any wood working but hey, I can take care of that for her. Think I can get away with it???


LOL..You LIKE to 'live dangerously', slip ???

Think you better break her in a little more slowly...like mebbe a nice shiny new chain saw...:rotfl:


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

No Tort, I can just tell her that Shannon wants one, so I thought it must be a good womans gift. She likes bling and those things really bling.


----------



## seachaser1 (Mar 17, 2008)

slip knot said:


> No Tort, I can just tell her that Shannon wants one, so I thought it must be a good womans gift. She likes bling and those things really bling.


Whenever you get by here, remind me to show you Connie's Christmas gift from '04.... 3hp Bosch router :redface:. And I survived!!!!!!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Hey Slip - we've got a spare bedroom if you need it. Lengthy commute though.


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

slip knot said:


> No Tort, I can just tell her that Shannon wants one, so I thought it must be a good womans gift. She likes bling and those things really bling.


I for one think it is a wonderful idea. Go for it, but you ahve to let us know ho wit works out. :biggrin:

Hey Tortuga, 
I showed this thread to Shannon last night, she said your wife is quite the looker in that pic.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Surf Hunter said:


> Hey Tortuga,
> I showed this thread to Shannon last night, she said your wife is quite the looker in that pic.


Surf..thank Shannon for me..Gotta remember that pix was taken in about 1948...but the old heifer has held up well... Does weigh about 5 lbs more now than then, but....I think I'll keep her...:biggrin:


----------

